# Fred away in Africa for a month



## Fred Dulley (14 Jul 2008)

Hey all.
Seems as though George isn't the only one that's going to be away for a while.
On Thursday the 17th I'll be setting off to Africa (Zambia and Botswana) and staying out there for 4 weeks!
It's been in the planning stages for maybe a year and a half now. A company called World Challenge approached the school/6th form I am attending and asked if anyone would like to embark on a expedition to Africa. Has not been cheap. We had to buy a mountain load of kit and pay for the expidition itself which was Â£3500 (per person) alone  :?  So for some time now we have been planning and so we have split up into 3 groups and organised where we would like to visit on our expedition and what activities we would like to do.
So, I'll be in a group with 8 other students (all good friends), 2 teachers and a team leader appointed by World Challenge. Here is a small list of some of the things we will be doing......A trek that consists of travelling from village to village, where the locals have said we are welcome for supper and entertainment in the evenings. Also a trek through Batoka Gorge. Open canoe ride on the Okavango delta! (very much looking forward to that. Wonder if I'll see any fish   )A boat ride on another river and half a day in Chobe national park. We are also helping out at a school that was set up for teenage boy drop-outs. And to cap it all off, a helicopter flight over Victoria Falls. There will be lots more.
I'll be keeping my camera (7 megapixel with image stabilization) handy everyday, as I've got plenty of batteries and SD cards. So lots of pics when I get back!!
I'll look forward to seeing how everyone's tanks have changed since I've been gone. Coming to think about it, it will be interesting to see how mine look in a month without me....Have got to train up my Dad


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Jul 2008)

Sounds fun, have a good time.

I'm off to sunny Portugal wednesday


----------



## jwrage (14 Jul 2008)

Have fun both of you.
My school offered us the chance at world challenge, but extreme adventure doesn't really appeal to me lol. Have a great time, can't wait to see the pics. I wonder what species of fish you'll encounter.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jul 2008)

Have a good time Fred 



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Sounds fun, have a good time.
> I'm off to sunny Portugal wednesday


Take me with you!!!!


----------



## Wayney (15 Jul 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Have a good time Fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Take me too  
Albufeira is my all time favourite place


----------



## spaldingaquatics (15 Jul 2008)

Sounds like the experience of a life time Fred! enjoy!  

check out the local streams/rivers, find a new species of fish!!!!!!!!


----------



## a1Matt (15 Jul 2008)

spaldingaquatics said:
			
		

> Sounds like the experience of a life time Fred! enjoy!



It certainly does!  Month long trips are fantastic, especially to new places with good friends. (I am spending all of Dec in Peru and can't wait, but I won't hijack your thread with that!)


----------



## Ed Seeley (16 Jul 2008)

Have fun Fred.  I'm off to Uganda in April so will be very interested to hear how you get on and any tips mate.


----------



## TDI-line (16 Jul 2008)

Have a good time Fred.


----------



## Dave Spencer (16 Jul 2008)

Sounds like a great adventure, Fred.

Make sure you bring some quality pics back.

Dave.


----------



## Fred Dulley (16 Jul 2008)

Nice replies everyone.
I'll definetly make the most of it.
Africa, woooo! Cya in 4 weeks.


----------



## Fred Dulley (16 Aug 2008)

Hey everyone.
I came back today.

WOW! What an experience that was. I just spent hours explaining everything to my family.
Brilliant photo opportunities. I shall upload the best ones onto the internet soon. Maybe on Monday.
I saw fish and plants!   
All shall be revealed soon. 
Time to catch up on what Ive missed, I think.


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Aug 2008)

good job it was good for that money  :!:


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Aug 2008)

Welcome back Fred, glad you had a good time down there  show us those photos


----------



## Fred Dulley (19 Aug 2008)

Thanks.
Currently uploading photos to photobucket. It's slow, considering there are 640 images!   Oh dear....


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Aug 2008)

i hope you uplaod just a few  :?


----------



## Fred Dulley (19 Aug 2008)

I will start uploading the best pics in the Photography section.


----------

